# F-450 Dump truck value



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Shopping around for a truck and found a F-450 here in town at a Dodge dealer. Looking for feedback on what the truck is worth. The motor has had no issues so far and has the extended warranty from Ford. (trust me I checked!!) Let me know, everyones help is appreciated!

2004 Ford F-450 XLT 6.0 Powerstroke
4x4, 56,300 miles
New tires and brakes all the way around
8 Ft dump body (electric over hydro) with outside and underneath of body rhino lined
Boss mount and wiring already on the truck.
Tow package and brake controller 
1 Owner
asking $25,900.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I picked up a '03 F-450 XL 6.0 Powerstroke

4x4 61,000 Miles with 9'6 western V and salter

Needed drive tires and rear brakes and a few minor other things. I've probably put $1500-$2000 into it.

Sounds like the one your looking at is in a bit better shape than mine-Mines no junker but its a work truck. Few scratches, etc

I'd pay around 18-20 for the truck your looking at.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I was thinking of offering 18K for it. I will say the body and paint are perfect, no scratches at all.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry forgot to write that I paid 15k for mine.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is a pic


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Thats a nice looking dump truck, let us know what you end up getting it for. I would just make sure to have the tranny fluid changed out, just to be on the safe side, would hate to have that thing go right after you buy it since it had a plow on it. 
I'm looking at a similar one 2000 F350 dump diesel w/ plow, one owner an older customer I have who just loves his dump truck but has asked me if I would be interested in it.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

the used market is much smaller now . the prices have sprung up overnight since the cash for clunkers program . which is ridiculous 1 year ago everything was much less . first things first get an oasis report. that will give you the room to deal . IMO nice truck and she'll be ready for ever you throw that her .


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm impressed, you're gonna give the 6.0 a second chance after all the trouble your other one gave you. It is a very nice looking truck and will fit right in with your white fleet.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats a nice looking truck, there is one down the road from me for $12,900, '03, 7.3, 68,xxxm,4x4, vplow, sander, I will see if I can find the local ad
Those trucks are a dime a dozen in my area, especially if they have a 6.0
Id say $20k max, JMO


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I offered them 18K for it and they said yes. I went to trade my gas Chevy on it, um yeah, they offered me $4K for it!:realmad: F that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

ill give you 4200 for your chevy


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NoFearDeere;970497 said:


> I offered them 18K for it and they said yes. I went to trade my gas Chevy on it, um yeah, they offered me $4K for it!:realmad: F that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They would only give you $4000.00 for a 2004 truck! Holy Crap... what was there justification behind that? That truck should be worth ALOT more then that


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, now they changed their minds.....haha 

Gave me a decent trade offer, lowered the price a little for the truck too. We'll see what happens!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

They accepted the $18000 offer and then changed there minds? WTF


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

They dont know what they want to do! But my patience is running out!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

NoFearDeere;972343 said:


> They dont know what they want to do! But my patience is running out!


Not too many people looking for a truck like that, make 'em sweat:crying:, make them sharpen the pencil a tad bit more


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Told them to fly a kite, dont want to lower the price at all so they can keep it. Back to shopping!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

NoFearDeere;974323 said:


> Told them to fly a kite, dont want to lower the price at all so they can keep it. Back to shopping!


Is it me, or wouldn't you think all the truck dealers should be hard up to sell a truck?
No sense in walking away bent over, feeling violated, after the sale.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

deicepro;974702 said:


> Is it me, or wouldn't you think all the truck dealers should be hard up to sell a truck?
> No sense in walking away bent over, feeling violated, after the sale.


Does not seem that way. I have been in the market for a used dump. Every time I find one that meets all my requirements it is already sold by time I call. Seems like decent dumps sell quickly!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Well the dealership owner called me and said if I was offering 18K, there was no sense of talking to me. Haha, I said I thought it was fair, and then he told me to "get bent!"


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

NoFearDeere;981251 said:


> Well the dealership owner called me and said if I was offering 18K, there was no sense of talking to me. Haha, I said I thought it was fair, and then he told me to "get bent!"


Now thats Professional!!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

deicepro;981259 said:


> Now thats Professional!!


Yeah no kidding. Heck of a nice guy! Guess we'll see what he does when its still there in a month!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Well they called me back since they STILL have the truck for sale. Need opinions.....$20K for the truck is what they offered me. Worth it?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Well............
How bad do you need the truck? 
How bad do you want the truck?
The owner did tell you to " get bent ", I would remind him of this. 
Like I said before, there is only a handful of guys that are gonna be interested in this truck.
I am an azz when it comes to buying trucks, If you give them 20K, demand 6 free oil changes, etc.......get some freebies


----------



## Mvplc2010 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds like a really great deal to me. I am searching for a new truck myself but that sounds really fair priced. One thing to check though. Have them inspect all the U-Joints front to back to make sure they are all good to go. Had that happen to my truck and trust me its not a very cheap fix. Other then that it sounds pretty good. Let me know how you make out with it.

MVPLC2010
Chevy 2500HD 6.0L 8' Western Pro Plow. Snow-ex 575 Spreader
Ford F250 6.0L PSD 8'-10' Western Wideout
Honda 1132 Snowblower Two Stage
John Deere 1032 Snowblower Two Stage
Troy Bilt 926 Snowblower Two Stage
Honda 8.524 Snowblower Single Stage


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

NoFearDeere;1012847 said:


> Well they called me back since they STILL have the truck for sale. Need opinions.....$20K for the truck is what they offered me. Worth it?


They must want to sell it to you so tell them if they are not offering it to you for 18k then they can (get bent).


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

offer them 20k and a good extended warranty plan.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Tell the owner that you do not wish to make a substansial purchase from someone who is not willing to be professional and remind him about the "get bent" comment. Maybe he'll bring the price down a little.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

To be honest any one that would have the balls to call me back after saying get bent to me i would make my own terms with them free oil changes and alike are on there terms what if they go out of bussiness. if you need or want that truck see if he will split the difference other than that i would want it finace free price lowered to what you want to pay or just say hey i found one where they treat me like a custome so have a great day and you get bent. . Unless this guy is the only game in the area then your at his mersy.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

From the look of his sig he bought it.


----------

